

South American nations hold summit over grounding of Bolivian president's plane - znowi
http://www.independent.co.uk/incoming/south-american-nations-to-hold-summit-over-grounding-of-bolivian-president-evo-morales-plane-as-france-apologises-8687444.html

======
mtgx
> France have since apologised for denying the plane access to their airspace,
> blaming "conflicting information"

So what they're saying is that they're sorry Snowden wasn't actually on board,
and that they stopped him for nothing.

The real "conflicting information" is that yesterday they said they didn't
deny him access to their air space, and today they're apologizing for denying
him access to their air space...

